#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  which path??

## mick1731

Hi all, 

My name is Michael and im here wanting to know which is the best 'occult path' to follow as a beginer. I have studied a few books on chaos magic, crowley, shamanism, enochian etc.. I am stuck and i dont know where to start. i am interested in all of these practices but i want to take a path that isnt going to confuse me or have contradictry meanings and so on. if yous could suggest a path to begin with please do so. as i said if i dont choose a path to stick to i will study everything lol and i dont want to do that just yet... i need a nice simple path that teahes me the basics.. i have read a fair few grimories such as the grand grimorie, grimorie verum etc...so far im a little confused..help greaty appreciated, thanks and kind regards.

----------


## ODIN

Only you can know which path, sometimes it takes awhile. Are you interested in Ceremonial Magick like the Golden Dawn? Traditional Witchcraft without the Wiccan Religion? Druidism or Shamanism, all can be attained without the fancy paraphernalia.

----------


## mick1731

Yes I am interested in ceremonial magic such as the golden dawn, I'm also interested in shamanism... As for druid magic or witchcraft, at the moment I'm not as interested as the ones stated above. In saying that I do like those practices as well. Druidism is similar to the shamanism side of things in some aspects but if I had To choose shamanism is the way to go for me.

----------


## ODIN

Sounds like you are on the way to a good choice.

----------

